# Take Action!



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

I know it seems like preachin to the choir, but take a few moments. The IPCPR makes it so easy to voice your stance against undue taxes and legislation.

They will then add you to their email notifications of when you need to act again.

Or if you have the time email your legislators as often as you like.

International Premium Cigar and Pipe Retailers


----------

